# Books that may help you cope



## eyesopen (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought of starting this thread, and mention some books which will/may help you cope with the tragedy of your divorce (if that is the way you see it):

*When Things Fall Apart (Pema Chodron)*
Pema Chodron is a well known Buddhist in the US and has published many books. This one is about how to cope when things, well, fall apart... 
Amazon.com: When Things Fall Apart: Heart Advice for Difficult Times (Shambhala Library) (9781570629693): Pema Chodron: Books

*Spiritual Divorce (Debbie Ford)*
I have not read this one yet but will order it for sure. Just check out the reviews on Amazon etc. Seems like a great book.
Amazon.com: Spiritual Divorce: Divorce As a Catalyst for an Extraordinary Life (9780062516954): Debbie Ford: Books


Please feel free to add your own book recommendations, maybe this thread can be a good resource for those that like to read (like me!).

All the very best to all.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Just bought an am reading the Spiritual Divorce. Already read some enlightening paragraphs. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Bible


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Been reading ALOT of that lately too.


----------

